# Purvana hair vitamins



## wvpumpkin (Feb 23, 2007)

So I went to gnc today to purchase the hair skin and nails formula, and the guy there showed me these vitamins instead. He said within one month I would be able to tell a difference. He said the girl that worked that swears by them, and said he could tell when she started taking them how much her hair grew. What do you all think?? Has anyone heard of these or tried them?


----------



## wvpumpkin (Feb 24, 2007)

bump:kopfkratz: :kopfkratz: :kopfkratz: :kopfkratz:


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 24, 2007)

what's the difference betwen these and others?


----------



## wvpumpkin (Feb 24, 2007)

I dont really know, just that it has horsetail, msm and loads of biotin in them. The guy at the health food store said that truly work. i guess we will see.


----------



## power_rangers (Feb 24, 2007)

Have you ever tried the Hair, skin and nails? I want to try those so I can grow my hair to a little past my shoulders. I've never herd of Purvana hair vitamins. Post later to say how well they work! I'm desperate to grow my hair as fast as possible! =]


----------



## monniej (Feb 25, 2007)

i've never tried this brand, but i would be interested in seeing the difference in the two formulas. i currently use the hair, skin and nail formula, and i live them alot. let us know how you like them!


----------



## mellieollie (Sep 28, 2007)

I went to GNC to buy 2500 mcg of Biotin tablets to help my nails, and the girl introduced me to Purvana. I don't see that there are many reviews out there for it, so I am going to give it a go.. for 6 mths.. and then I am going to report back. If anyone has been taking and has anything good or bad to say, plese post!!


----------



## charish (Sep 29, 2007)

yes, please let us know how you like them.


----------



## mellieollie (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi. Here is the first Purvana report. I have been taking them now for 2 weeks. I have noticed

1) Skin. Body feeling less dry. Softer, more supple. Dry elbows went away. Less sagging. (I'm 40)

2) Nails. Growing and not splitting. I want to give this a few more weeks to see if the final peely areas grow out and to see if the splitting goes away entirely.

3) Hair. Feels WAY more oily! (Also I made the mistake of letting my stylist cut off 6 inches of hair, so its shoulder length now. Was a scary day when that happened!! LOL)

One thing I am VERY unhappy about is the ACNE that has developed!!!!! So, I am ordering some Proactive to see if it clears that problem up. It worked for me in the past and hopefully will work again.

So, so far... in 2 weeks.. I am happy with everything except this Acne!

Will report back in 2 more weeks.


----------



## mellieollie (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi... Its january and I am still in love with purvana.

Hair: My hair is so shiny!! Granted my OLD stylist cut 6 inches off of it and I have been growing it out for 5 mths now... but nevertheless, my hair is liking this stuff!

Skin: the breakouts disappered.. either the Proactive worked or I got used to the Purvana. Anyway, not using proactive as much because its really drying, but I have it just in case. The rest of my body still feels more moisturized from within. Dont need to use lotion as much.

Nails. I broke down and got gels. But funny... the gels aren't peeling off like they used to. The verdict is out on if Purvana helped my nails. In the time that I was using it, my nails did not stop peeling. Ok maybe a little, but I was expecting them to be in better shape.


----------

